# How does this sound to you? :)



## vasilijetenor (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello guys i am 24 years old and 2 Months passed since i started taking singing lessons.




Advices are wellcome  <3


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

The link doesn't work for me (in the UK).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The link doesn't work for me ( The Netherlands )


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Link doesn't work in the USA, either.


----------

